# Broken Garmin GTM 25 Adapter w/ Lifetime Traffic



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Anybody here ever open up or is familiar with the internals of a Garmin GTM 25 power adapter with real time traffic FM receiver?

I have Garmin Nuvi GPS unit that came with the GTM 25 that is out of warranty. The power output became intermittent when the cable was flexed where it entered the cigarette lighter plug. Then it stopped working entirely. The GPS unit works and charges fine using a mini-USB power adapter made for cell phones but I would like to get the real time traffic function back without buying a new GTM 25.

Is it feasible to open up the cigarette lighter plug, cut out the bad section of cable and then re-attach the shortened cable back into the plug? Does the cigarette lighter plug have anything inside of it besides a fuse?


----------

